
What Teens Think of Email [infographic] - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/09/20/what-teens-think-of-email-infographic/
======
pacomerh
Yeah, understandable. Teens like to have conversations and email is not for
that. They don't want to set appointments or receive weekly emails from
something-weekly.com. Teens I know have tons of emails because every time they
want to join a new service/social network they don't remember their password
and create a new account :D.

------
Aron
Is there like an infografikster.com or something

